# some pix of my planted 10gal



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

just set up a diy c02 bottle last night and did some aquascaping. im using the ah supply 2x13w kit in a diy hood, a glass style c02 diffuser, and have dry ferts (pdmm) on the way. its housing 2 dwarf puffers and 3 shrimp. so heres the pix





































Last night there wasnt any c02 yet but this morning it started producing wonderfully as you can see in the pix



























I actually managed to get both puffers in one pic









Im thinkin ill put in another piece of driftwood and stack one on top of the other and have maybe a java fern growing on it. Ill update this thread in a few weeks to see how things have filled in with the pdmm.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank! Putr some Java Moss in there!

Your dwarfs will love it!Also if you got a pair,java moss is the best plant for laying their eggs!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup,those guys are small


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

I want to stack some driftwood and have some kind of moss bed under it, the shrimp will love the moss too







.

What kind of plants would be good to grow on driftwood? I have some anubias nana would that work?

Yeah my dp's are tiny when I first got them they were the size of a pea. I think I might have gotten 2 males because they display some aggressive behavior.

I'm thinking of adding some kind of red plant when I upgrade my lighting what kind of red plants would be good in a 10 gal?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

akamakaveli said:


> I want to stack some driftwood and have some kind of moss bed under it, the shrimp will love the moss too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Java Fern and Anubias grows good on driftwood. I tie mine down with brown thread. Most red pigmented plants will require decent lighting. Thats what got me hooked was starting a 10 gallon planted tank. now im slowing working on a 150


----------



## $MirF (Jul 2, 2005)

nice tank dude, i have a similair setup, but 6 gallons just waitng to find a good deal on the puffers and the shrimps before ill move the guppy fry


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that tank looks nice


----------

